# 100% SUPER NOAA NY Chautauqua 8/2/15



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Registration remains OPEN until 8pm Saturday.

KSU will be representing themselves Saturday at the FLW Collegiate event Long Point weighin! The NOAA team of NY help also has an OSU and of all things...Akron dudes, going for the gold! Bigbass wishes to them all!!! (if their school starts with the letter "K" that is  )

Field sitting just perfect as of current for great odds at BIG payout! Most all manufacturer bonuses applicable at NOAA including Ranger, Stratos & Triton money.

Online registers at this time ONLY: http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/RULESREGISTRATION.html

Full details at both links beloe:

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/SUPERNOAANYINFO.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Walking out the door...we are at 48 teams!

PERFECT! Nearing a $5k payday with better than 1 in 50 odds

REMEMBER.... There are NO RAMP PAYS ACCEPTED

ONLINE ONLY Registration remains OPEN until Sat night at 8PM

See you all in NY!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

RESULTS!!! Vic's & Ranger Cup Super NOAA NY $6400!
http://www.dobass.com/15NOAA/NY/080215.html


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats to Art & Tony. Nice haul for one day!


----------

